# Vehicle Registration



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Some time back the motor trade convinced the government that due to the volume of car sales they could not have all cars ready for delivery on the first day of the year.
So we finished up with having an offset system of bi annual registering.

Why can we not go back to a simpler system of the 2 letters and then 4 numbers, the month and the year and again say 2 more letters rather than 3.
Issued at the beginning of the year.

However I think that the best method would be to have individual plates registered to a person, after all you can only drive one car at a time.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Equivalent being, peeing on the sun to extinguish it :smile2:


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

your answer makes no sense. Mind you I did manage to get mine over that brick wall.>>:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> Equivalent being, peeing on the sun to extinguish it :smile2:
> 
> tony


Any system that works nowadays is ok.The old UK one was about to expire
The motor industry are irrelevant now in this issue.
In most (certainly EU countries ) the year of registration can be identified so I don't know what the point is ???


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

cabby said:


> However I think that the best method would be to have individual plates registered to a person, after all you can only drive one car at a time.


So if you swap cars then you have to take the number plate off the first and put onto the second? Or if you get tired and you decide the wife can drive for a bit then you have to take your plates off and put hers on? :surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Equivalent being, peeing on the sun to extinguish it :smile2:
> 
> tony


Wow, wish I could pee like that Gems, not even in the morning, need Viagra to miss me slippers.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Wow, wish I could pee like that Gems, not even in the morning, need Viagra to miss me slippers.
> 
> I'll get me coat.


Try sitting. :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greygit said:


> Try sitting. :wink2:


Sitting is for Guurls GG


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

+1 for sitting (unless in the kitchen of course) :surprise:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Easy answer to the swapping of plates problem. A smart card like the lorry drivers have - it could even be incorporated into the driving licence.

There would be a card reader in the dash and the card would bring up your personal reg no on the number plates and that would stay showing until another driver took over so that parking fines etc. could be charged to the driver who parked the vehicle.

A ban would disable the card, the card wouldn't work in a vehicle you weren't licenced to drive or in a vehicle that didn't have MOT VED etc.

Ohhhh and the whole system would be Windows based so it would be infallible.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I followed a horse trnsporter recently with the VRN 2X GG


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok til someone borrows your card.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

greygit said:


> Try sitting. :wink2:


I tried sitting once, broke the sink >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

siggie said:


> I tried sitting once, broke the sink >


Ohh, that's awful, crockery everywhere huh.....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

An off the wall idea then.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> An off the wall idea then.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Same as my idea of scrapping the Road Fund Licence and putting the cost on price of fuel.

No Chance:frown2:

tony


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Same as my idea of scrapping the Road Fund Licence and putting the cost on price of fuel.
> 
> No Chance:frown2:
> 
> tony


Thankfully as my car is zero rated for RFL.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ok til someone borrows your card.


Don't tell them your PIN.

Sorry missed the need to key in a PIN from my description.

The added advantage of that requirement is that it should halve the number of drivers on the road at a stroke.

That would help cure congestion.:wink2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The current system works just fine with the added advantage that it will be many many years before it needs to be changed. 

If it aint broke why fix it ?????

Andy


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

rayc said:


> I followed a horse trnsporter recently with the VRN 2X GG


A chap round here has a small horsebox AO 55 BOX
MrsBob


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> The current system works just fine with the added advantage that it will be many many years before it needs to be changed.
> 
> If it aint broke why fix it ?????
> 
> Andy


Andy

It is not European-wide; neither the Registration, nor MOT testing and validity.

My UK taxes contribute to the EU, which promotes cross-border movement of and registration of people - but not registration of vehicles.

Maybe my vehicle has to apply for 'Asylum'?

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Geoff

I am pretty sure that all of the EU country registration systems are country specific rather than Pan EU.


Saw a brilliant plate the other day on a flash looking high-end Merc.

MR58 ENZ

It read MRS BENZ

Over the year there have been a few others, I think my all time favourite was 21 DLE spaced to read 2 1DLE :laugh:

Many many years ago when I was an apprentice mechanic (before personalised plates were de rigour) my boss was offered LOG 1 for next to nothing. I wonder what a timber merchant would pay for it now ??

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

So can anyone say what is wrong with the current system please? 

I know some people don't like number plates that disclose the age of their vehicles but they always have the option to buy a personalised plate. I'm not saying that we can't or won't ever do what Stanner mentioned but that's going to take many years to introduce and almost straight away people will find ways to beat the system, I have no doubt.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> I followed a horse trnsporter recently with the VRN 2X GG


Where was it from? 
As that registration doesn't appear to be possible under either of the UK systems?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Where was it from?
> As that registration doesn't appear to be possible under either of the UK systems?


2XGG was what it was. It was UK registered .

2 XPF is for sale so why not 2 XGG? http://boldreg.co.uk/buy-2015.php?plate=2 XPF


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> 2XGG was what it was. It was UK registered .
> 
> 2 XPF is for sale so why not 2 XGG? http://boldreg.co.uk/buy-2015.php?plate=2 XPF


Ahhhh I thought "VRN" was part of the actual reg. as DVLA call it a "Mark" rather than Number.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Geoff
> 
> I am pretty sure that all of the EU country registration systems are country specific rather than Pan EU.
> 
> Andy


My gripe is more about the MOT or equivalent.

The 'Construction and Use' regulations have (nearly) been harmonised. I say nearly because until recently Poland would not accept one issued to a RHD vehicle.

Any EU Reg vehicle is deemed safe to drive in any EU country. If the C+U regs have been harmonised to create level playing field for safety, why cannot the MOT, which also affects safety, also be harmonised?

At the moment any two cars bought in different EU countries will meet the same safety standards when driven out of the showroom. However after 5-6 years their safety standards may be quite different according to which standard and frequency of recurrent testing had been applied, yet they are both deemed firt to drive on the same EU roads.

This situation to me does not seem logical in the interests of safety.

As for registration, if it were EU wide presumably the documentation would also have to be, so the MOT would have to be harmonised also, QED.

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> As for registration, if it were EU wide presumably the documentation would also have to be, so the MOT would have to be harmonised also, QED.
> 
> Geoff


Harmanisation would never include the French 4/2/2 frequency of testing bring applied to the UK. There are too many vested interests to allow that to happen. As for the French system on failure to pass being adopted:

" In the event of failure you are given two months to undertake the repairs and to return the vehicle to a test centre for an examination of the repair. You are permitted to drive the vehicle during this two month period. 
If the test fails again, you are given a further two months to repair and return to the test centre."

Brake etc would be having heart attacks at that and shouting " think about the children" at the top of their voices.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayc said:


> Harmanisation would never include the French 4/2/2 frequency of testing bring applied to the UK. There are too many vested interests to allow that to happen. As for the French system on failure to pass being adopted:
> 
> " In the event of failure you are given two months to undertake the repairs and to return the vehicle to a test centre for an examination of the repair. You are permitted to drive the vehicle during this two month period.
> If the test fails again, you are given a further two months to repair and return to the test centre."
> ...


Harmonisation of C+U had to resolve many more differences than harmonising MOT would need, but it was done.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was on aa aire on the German / French border a couple of years ago, and I was talking to a Swiss bloke about his M/H.
He lived in Geneva, and told me that his van was coming up to MOT time and he had received a letter from the Swiss MOT department, informing him, that due to a shortage of MOT stations and far too many vehicles requiring testing, they were moving his MOT date to the following year!
I think it would have been the first test, and most probably would have passed anyway!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

In Grece a vehicle does not have to be tested at all if the nearest Test Station is more than 50(?)km away.

Thisa pplies to my 'home base' in Greece, so I commented that maybe there was a business opportunity there to open a Test Station. A Greek friend laughed, saying 'It would burn down the first weekend it opened'

You should see the state of some of the vehicles around there! All legal throughout the EU - well the ones that are taxed that is!

Geoff


----------

